# Meinung zur PCGHX Printausaugabe



## blueman (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

heute ist meine angekommen! Ich finde das Heft sehr schön! Schöne Themen, gut erklärt, allerdings finde ich, dass einige Artikel zu kurz sind. Manchmal nur eine Seite! 

Was haltet Ihr von der Zeitschrift?

Gruß


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
erstmal finde ich toll, dass wir das Heft schon einen Tag eher bekommen haben.
Dann finde ich das Format sehr schön, zudem ist in dem Heft sehr wenig Werbung verbaut. Man merkt welche Leute für das Heft verantwortlich waren, und das ist gut so, denn beim ersten durchstöbern kam mir doch alles etwas vertraut herüber. Das gilt fürs Layout wie auch für die Artikel.
Zum Inhalt selber: Sehr viele interessante Sachen sind dabei. Die Inhalte sind auch etwas anders als im PCGH Heft aber das ist ja auch gut so.
Ich werde dann das Heft erstmal durchlesen und dann noch ein geaueres Urteil abgeben, aber auf den 1. Blcik habt ihr schonmal gute Arbeit geleistet
MFG


----------



## chief_jone (18. Dezember 2007)

Seeehr schon 
Habs grade eben GEKAUFT 
Bin imo tüchtig am lesen, aber was ich grade bemerke:
Die Spannung und das ungeduldige Warten bei Wassercpu's Tagebuch, wie sie hier im Forum immer entstanden sind leider nicht so da, auch die Sprache ist (logischerweise) anders...
alles in allem trotzdem toll zu lesen!!!


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es auch seh schön  Gute Arbeit @ PCGH`ler 

Die größe finde ich persönlich sehr geil  konnte ich heute gut in der Schule gebrauchen  Habs aba noch nich ganz durchgelesen.


----------



## blueman (18. Dezember 2007)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die größe finde ich persönlich sehr geil  konnte ich heute gut in der Schule gebrauchen  Habs aba noch nich ganz durchgelesen.




Ich habs auch angefangen zu lesen in Mathe^^! Dazu noch ein leckeres Glühweinbonbon und feddig


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2007)

Mathe geht bei mir. Ist lange nicht so langweilig wie Deutsch oder Religion


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist die zu klein.. Und irgendwie war zu wenig Inhalt drin.

Kann man die bei Bestellung per Rechnung nicht zurücksenden?


----------



## patrock84 (18. Dezember 2007)

> Mir ist die zu klein.. Und irgendwie war zu wenig Inhalt drin.
> Kann man die bei Bestellung per Rechnung nicht zurücksenden?


Es war schon im Vorfeld bekannt, dass sie nicht in A4 kommt. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war sogar das Inhaltsverzeichnis online. Aber manche wollen lieber hinterher meckern. 

@PCGH: Bekomme ich auch eine?


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Dezember 2007)

Das wusste ich auch, dass die nicht in A4 kommt. Bei einigen Zeitschriften passt ein kleineres Format hingegen gut, bei anderen wieder nicht. Die PCGHEX ist für mich (achtung, meine Sichtweise) nen Fall für A4 und nicht irgendein Sonderformat.

Aber man meckert lieber, dass andere Leute sich nen urteil bilden, wenn die Sache vor einem liegt, anstatt vorher rumzumosern, wie?

Und dann auch noch schnorren im gleichen Post... Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## patrock84 (18. Dezember 2007)

> Und dann auch noch schnorren im gleichen Post... Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.



Lehn dich nicht zuweit hinaus, nicht dass du noch Gleichgewichtsprobleme bekommst 

*Wählt den besten Leserartikel im Oktober 2007*


> Bitte stimmt fleißig ab, damit wir den Leserartikel des Monats Oktober bestimmen können. Der Gewinner der Umfrage erhält wahlweise eine PCGH Premium 12/2007 (mit Crysis als Thema) oder die ersten beiden Ausgaben der kommenden Extreme Print (Erstausgabe ist Mitte Dezember).





			
				PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Closed... Die beiden Gewinner werden angePNed


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Aber man meckert lieber, dass andere Leute sich nen urteil bilden, wenn die Sache vor einem liegt, anstatt vorher rumzumosern, wie?
> 
> Und dann auch noch schnorren im gleichen Post... Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.




Dein Tonfall lässt leider zu wünschen übrig, da Patrock völlig zurecht ein Exemplar "anfordert" als Gewinner des Leserartikels Oktober.


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Dezember 2007)

Zu der Zeit hab ich hier schon gar nicht mehr alles gelesen. Also nen dickes *SORRY* an dich, Patrock.

Allerdings sollte man hier keine Kritik vortragen dürfen, ginge es nach Patrocks vorletztem Post... Einerseits soll man ja nicht vorher rummosern, es könnte ja anders kommen - andererseits soll mans auch hinterher nicht kritisieren 

Wobei aber anzumerken ist, dass Patrock auch nicht grad freundlich war... aber lassen wir das Thema mal.


----------



## darkniz (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Größe finde ich angenehm, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Papier etwas zu dünn, da man den Text von der Vorderseite leicht durch sieht. 

Die erste Ausgabe ist euch wirklich gut gelungen, vorallem die gut beschriebenen Anleitungen zum Overclocking und die extremen Kühlmethoden .


----------



## StellaNor (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Extreme: Das erste Heft ist fertig*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ach, hat sich schon erledigt.



Hehe, hier auch 

Schon recht umfangreich und gut zu lesen (mit Brille).
Mein Wunsch für die nächste Ausgabe:
normales A4 Format, besseres Papier und größere Buchstaben


----------



## Piy (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Extreme: Das erste Heft ist fertig*

ich dachte erst, ihr wollt uns verar*chen, für sonen lappen 6? xD
aber wie gesagt, die schrift is ja recht klein, also gehts ja vom inhalt her 

nur langsam bin ich genervt von dem fußballmod, den hab ich doch schon vor nem halben jahr auf ner dvd von euch gesehen? xD also bitte, grundlagen auffrischen is ja nötig, aber pures stopfen, damits nach mehr aussieht is nich schön....

ansonsten lbin ich ganz zufrieden, is zwar echt teuer, aber alle 3 monate werd ichs mir leisten können 


(bin übrigens gleich beim ersten satz ins stocken gekommen... "emtrem-user" tolles denglisch xD)


----------



## PyleCrunch (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*

Schade, die meisten Themen habe ich bereits hier schon online gelesen gehabt bei PCGH. Sonst meckere ich nie aber PCGH-Extreme-Rückblick hätte wirklich besser gepasst zu der Erstausgabe von dem Magazin. Alle Themen wurden ja vorher schon auf PCGH veröffentlicht.

Hoffentlich wird das nächste mal über Themen berichtet die noch nicht bei PCGH veröffentlich wurden, ansonsten wäre das dann mein letzter Kauf. Bin ehrlich enttäuscht, naja 

Habe heute morgen irgendwo noch den Artikel mit den verschiedenen Kühlungsarten durchgelesen. Ein Paar Stunden später das Magazin gekauft und da ist der gleiche Bericht wieder drin... Genauo wars mit fast alle anderen Berichten auch so.


----------



## Oliver (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*

Besagte Artikel waren Bestandteil des Overclocking Extended. In der kurzen Zeit war es zum einen nicht möglich, komplett neue Artikel für das erste Extreme zu schreiben, zum anderen halte ich es für sinnvoll, eine grundlegende Basis zu schaffen und nicht gleich mit extremen Themen anzufangen, weil sonst niemand mehr den Durchblick hat. Die nächste Ausgabe wird 100% Extreme


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die nächste Ausgabe wird 100% Extreme


  geil freu mich schon drauf


----------



## JimBeam (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute die letzte Ausagbe am Kiosk erstanden .
Ich mag das kleinere Format, ist irgendwie viel handlicher, und fällt nicht so auf beim Lesen in Wirtschaftskunde. 
Mir gefällt die Themenwahl sind viele Interessante Artukel drin, und ziemlich wenig Werbung.
Ich freu mich auf die nächste Ausgabe


----------



## *mrc (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*

hm, ich hatte vor gehabt mir die zeitschrift zu kaufen, hab sie mir heute am kiosk angeschaut...wie PyleCrunch schon gesagt hat, zuviel bekanntes, die hälfte wurde ja einfach übernommen. klar ihr hattet keine Zeit, aber dann dafür 6, wenn schon fast alles wo drinstand? (Genauso, wie zwischen der PcGames und PCGH, da standen auch immer die gleichen Sachen drin...leider.) 

Ich warte auf die nächste ; ) Machts Beste draus!


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*

Klar wird die nächste PCGHX noch besser werden, die PCGH ist auch mit der Zeit gewachsen. 
Nach dem ersten Durchblättern gefällt sie mir recht gut, durch die DVD spare ich mir z.B. den Download des neuen Vantage.
Auch wenn es keiner wissen will: Der Screenshot auf S.101 muss am 3.12. um ca. 13:15 entstanden sein.


----------



## blueman (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die nächste Ausgabe wird 100% Extreme



Ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## kmf (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Besagte Artikel waren Bestandteil des Overclocking Extended. In der kurzen Zeit war es zum einen nicht möglich, komplett neue Artikel für das erste Extreme zu schreiben, zum anderen halte ich es für sinnvoll, eine grundlegende Basis zu schaffen und nicht gleich mit extremen Themen anzufangen, weil sonst niemand mehr den Durchblick hat. Die nächste Ausgabe wird 100% Extreme


Verständlich.  Ich find das Heftel trotzdem sehr gut gelungen. 

Und nachdem ich meine Brille ein bissel in Richtung Nasenspitze korrigiert hab, komm ich sogar mit der etwas zu kleinen Schrift gut zurecht. 

Hab den ganzen Morgen sporadisch drin gelesen, wenn das Telefon das mal zuließ und keiner meiner Kollegen auf der Matte stand. Hab jetzt die Hälfte in etwa durch und einiges werde ich zuhause nachstellen.

Wie gesagt, für die 1. Ausgabe bereits recht gut gelungen. Die 2. wird noch besser.


----------



## Oliver (20. Dezember 2007)

Die Schriftgröße der PCGH Extreme ist nur 0,5 kleiner als die der normalen PCGH. Den Unterschied erkennt man eigentlich nur im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## der_schnitter (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab sie leider bei meinem Zeitschriftenhändler nicht gefunden.Werde wohl mal am Bahnhof schauen,wenn die Nummer zwei draußen ist


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. Dezember 2007)

Na was denn??
Hat doch die richtige Größe als Klolektüre  

Hab sie noch nicht in Händen, aber 6  find ich auch etwas heftig.
Plus die 3  Sprit, die ich dafür verfahren muss 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsday06 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi Dudes. Habe die PCGH schon seit der 1. Ausgabe gelesen, und zwar Jede! Bin bis heute immer noch begeistert, großes Lob! Die PCGHX habe ich dann natürlich auch sofort vorbestellt. War aber dann doch überrascht über die Seitenanzahl, hätte eher etwas wie ein Taschenbuch  erwartet. Ein wenig wenige Seiten, oder? Für 5,99EUR wohlgemerkt. Aber immerhin ist die DVD ganz brauchbar, endlich mal alle wichtigen Benchmarks auf einem Datenträger! Die Treiber könnt ihr euch aber sparen, da schon alle vier Wochen bei der PCGH enthalten. Die Artikel waren ok, aber ich war doch sehr von diesem winzigen Wakü Teil (2 Seiten?!) enttäuscht. Dachte, grad für solche Themen wäre diese Zeitschrift geschaffen worden. Hätte mir zumindest einen Test über z.B. die neue Aquastream XT USB Pumpe gewünscht. Werde mir aber trotzdem die nächste Ausgabe kaufen, da ja auch ein Test diverser Wakü- Teile angekündigt wurde! Ich wünsche euch alles Gute für die folgenden Ausgaben und ein frohes Fest sowie einen guten Rutsch! Gruß Dirk.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (21. Dezember 2007)

Finde ich eine Super Idee, genau die OC Leute anzusprechen.

Aber mal ehrlich gefragt, welche "siehe S 26" Kompressorkühler bringen -35 C° und mehr? Wie kann die da die Schläuche esolieren, damit keine Kondensation entsteht und wo gibt es das alles?

Dann noch die Fragen, wie oft muss man den das Trockeneis nach füllen und wie genau sieht das aus? Lagerung, Beschaffung und alle diese Fragen die man so dazu haben kann. Welcher Aufbau macht es viel mehr arbeit als Kompressorkühlung ist es teuerer?

mfg

Tom


----------



## EGThunder (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir das Heft heute gekauft und finde das wirklich richtig klasse, genau die Themen die mich wirklich interessieren, aber an die ich mich nie getraut habe, da ich davon keine Ahnung hatte.

So kann ich erstmal schön dazu lernen und evtl. später auch mal solche Versuche wagen.

EG


----------



## Kovsk (24. Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss auchmal ein Lob vorallem an Olli für die Print abgeben. Alles sehr schön erklärt. Der bericht über die 86GT fand ich sehr gut geschrieben.
Wenn alle PCGHX so werden, wo bekomme ich das Abo?


----------



## ED101 (24. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde sie sehr gelungen. Grosses Lob. Bitte behaltet das Niveau bei


----------



## doppelschwoer (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich war leider sehr enttäuscht. Mehr noch, fast sogar frech dafür 6 zu verlangen.

Ich habe ein PCGH Abo. Diesen Monat ist wieder die Extended Version gekommen. Da ich diese schon durch hatte, habe ich mir sofort das Extreme Heftchen geholt. Ich lese eure Zeitschriften wirklich sehr gerne, daher ohne groß scheuen einfach rein in den Wagen.

Zuhause kam dann die Mega Ernüchterung. 80% der Zeitschrift kamen wir sowas von bekannt vor. Dann hab ich die PCGH und die Extreme neben einander gelegt. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist finde ich schade. Viele Berichte sind Wort für Wort aus dem großen Haft übernommen. Klar, selbes Thema aber leider bringt das Extreme Heft null Mehrwert im Vergleich zur Extended.

Bin immer noch ein Riesen Fan und werde mir die unterschiedlichen Versionen der PCGH sehr genau anschauen, da ich wirklich immer wieder auf das 'Release' der neuen Ausgabe warte, aber wenn hier die Infos einfach auf viele Heft verteilt und dann wieder kopiert werden ist das neue PCGH Model nicht der Bringer, Sorry.

Ihr solltet in der nächsten Ausgabe mal alle Abo-Möglichkeiten und verfügbaren Heftversionen genau erklären. Dann kann eine solche Enttäuschung nicht mehr passieren


----------



## doppelschwoer (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH-Extreme-Magazin: Jetzt im Vorverkauf die erste Ausgabe sichern*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Besagte Artikel waren Bestandteil des Overclocking Extended. In der kurzen Zeit war es zum einen nicht möglich, komplett neue Artikel für das erste Extreme zu schreiben, zum anderen halte ich es für sinnvoll, eine grundlegende Basis zu schaffen und nicht gleich mit extremen Themen anzufangen, weil sonst niemand mehr den Durchblick hat. Die nächste Ausgabe wird 100% Extreme



Kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dann 6 für die kleine Ausgabe. Eine Extended kostet da im Vergleich nur 6,5.
Die Videos und die DVD bringen da auch nicht mehr den mega Effekt.

Bin doch Enttäuscht, aber nicht Böse 
Ich warte jetzt mal auf Nummer 2 und hoffe.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Dezember 2007)

Zwischen Essen, Oberhausen, Mülheim und Bottrop bin ich gependelt. In allen Zeitschriftenhändlern, denen ich einen Besuch abstattete, war keine einzige Ausgabe zu finden. Ich denke, es liegt an der vorerst geringen Druckauflage, nicht?


----------



## patrock84 (31. Dezember 2007)

> Zwischen Essen, Oberhausen, Mülheim und Bottrop bin ich gependelt. In allen Zeitschriftenhändlern, denen ich einen Besuch abstattete, war keine einzige Ausgabe zu finden. Ich denke, es liegt an der vorerst geringen Druckauflage, nicht?


Wie schon hier oder im Ankündigungsforum zulesen ist, kann man sich kostenfrei ein Exemplar beim Händler des Vertrauens bestellen lassen.

Ich persönlich finde den Preis zu hoch angesetzt, auch wenn die Extreme als Sonderausgabe läuft.
Dafür hat Oliver ja einen deutlich großen Teil der Artikel geschrieben. Ist der übertaktete E6600 im Kühlungsvergleich dein ES, Oliver?

PS: Wieso hat Herr Kneipp hier im Forum noch keinen einzigen Post, aber einen Artikel in der Ausgabe? "Forumfaul"?


----------



## Wassercpu (9. Januar 2008)

ICh möchte mal loswerden , das ich die Extrem Print nur goil fand....

Die erklärung der verschiedenen 3dmarks super ..basis wissen ...super...Mein artikle super ...

Ich fands echt super kuhl ..ich sag nur Bong Wasserkühlung ...lmao ...hab doch echt 3min überlegt ob ich die auch baue....

Ich möchte amliebsten nur noch extrem lesen ......bitte jeden 2 monat bringen....

P.S.: wie waren den die Verkaufszahlen wart ihr zufrienden...?


----------



## blueman (9. Januar 2008)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> wie waren den die Verkaufszahlen wart ihr zufrienden...?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Tectrex (12. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Zwischen Essen, Oberhausen, Mülheim und Bottrop bin ich gependelt. In allen Zeitschriftenhändlern, denen ich einen Besuch abstattete, war keine einzige Ausgabe zu finden. Ich denke, es liegt an der vorerst geringen Druckauflage, nicht?


Jupp ich habe auch wieder keine bekommen 



patrock84 schrieb:


> Wie schon hier oder im Ankündigungsforum zulesen ist, kann man sich kostenfrei ein Exemplar beim Händler des Vertrauens bestellen lassen.


Hab ich versucht, die Frau meinte, Sie kann nur Zeitschriften bestellen die sie in Ihren Bestell Heft stehen hat. Naja, ein Anruf hätte es wohl auch getan. Werd es woanders noch versuchen. Trotzdem solte es doch kein Problem sein, die Zeitschrift genau so verteilt zu bekommen, wie die normale PCHG ?


----------



## Tommy_Lee (12. Januar 2008)

Nein das schwer, bin am ersten Tag gleich hin, Sie hat sie nur einmal gehabt. Schade für alle anderen, wer zu spät kommt, verpasst das Beste. 

Ich wohne in Berlin, die PCGH hat sie auch nur für mich, bin immer morgen um 5.55 Uhr drin. Dann weiß sie langsam schon was mit mir anzufangen, hihi ich sage dann immer, wir sollten uns einen Willkommensgruß ausdenken. 

Habe aus Interesse mal gefragt, wie die sich Verkauft, Sie sagt das Geld für diese Zeitungen hat keiner. Ich sag nur 3,99 Ausgabe ist für mich ausreichend, die DVD brauche ich nicht. Auf der DVD Extrem ist lobenswert, aber kriegt man auch alles im Netz. Die Filme finde ich nun ja wie soll ich sagen, nicht gerade Sehenswert.

mfg

Tom


----------



## kmf (13. Januar 2008)

Huhu... 

hier sollte es noch die Extreme geben. Zumindest steht auf der Page nix, dass sie zwischenzeitlich ausverkauft wäre. Die 2 Porto sind nicht die Welt. Und gemessen am Zeitaufwand und dem verfahrenen Sprit einzelner geradezu gering.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2008)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> ICh möchte mal loswerden , das ich die Extrem Print nur goil fand....
> 
> Die erklärung der verschiedenen 3dmarks super ..basis wissen ...super...Mein artikle super ...
> 
> ...



Das Heft liegt drei Monate am Kiosk, da kann man nach drei Wochen noch nichts sagen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Zwischen Essen, Oberhausen, Mülheim und Bottrop bin ich gependelt. In allen Zeitschriftenhändlern, denen ich einen Besuch abstattete, war keine einzige Ausgabe zu finden. Ich denke, es liegt an der vorerst geringen Druckauflage, nicht?



Die Auflage ist natürlich nicht so hoch wie bei der Mutterausgabe. Aber das darf eigentlich nicht sein.

Btw: Jeder Händler kann jedes Heft bestellen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2008)

Tectrex schrieb:


> Jupp ich habe auch wieder keine bekommen
> 
> 
> Hab ich versucht, die Frau meinte, Sie kann nur Zeitschriften bestellen die sie in Ihren Bestell Heft stehen hat. Naja, ein Anruf hätte es wohl auch getan. Werd es woanders noch versuchen. Trotzdem solte es doch kein Problem sein, die Zeitschrift genau so verteilt zu bekommen, wie die normale PCHG ?



Die Dame soll bei ihrem Grossisten nachfragen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Also ich muss auchmal ein Lob vorallem an Olli für die Print abgeben. Alles sehr schön erklärt. Der bericht über die 86GT fand ich sehr gut geschrieben.
> Wenn alle PCGHX so werden, wo bekomme ich das Abo?



Abo bieten wir momentan noch nicht an, ist aber eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

Nur eins noch. Bitte lasst das nächste mal nen Artikel wie "Was ist Overclocking" raus. Denn wer ne Extreme Zeitschrift kauft, der sollte das wissen


----------



## der_schnitter (21. Januar 2008)

Für die Ausgabe 03/2008 wünsche ich mir,dass sie bei Kaufland (PLZ 86609) erscheint.Wahrscheinlich erscheint sie bei uns am Bahnhof,aber da komm ich nie hin.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (21. Januar 2008)

> Nur eins noch. Bitte lasst das nächste mal den Artikel wie "Was ist Overclocking" raus. Denn wer ne Extreme Zeitschrift kauft, der sollte das wissen


 oder hat sich einfach Verkauft .

Jo und was für Schäden entstehen bei dem was wir machen, weiß auch jeder . Aber wir sind nun mal Extreme Spezialisten (habe Heute Informatiknote bekommen klare Note 1 auf 3 und 4 folgt der Rest, damit unangefochten auf Platz 1), brauche 30Liter Wasser zum Kühlen, andere nehmen Stickstoff oder Trockeneis. Zu diesen Leuten hoffe ich werde ich noch einen Draht finden, Angemeldet zum Wochenende (zusehen) bin ich schon in Berlin. Freue mich auf gefrorene CPUs. 

Achso hoffe der Wasserkühlung Test wird auch Extrem und nicht mit zu Kindisch und dreht mal bei Penryn-CPUs richtig auf. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## AMDSempron (10. März 2008)

Mal so ganz nebenbei: ich habe noch nie einen Zipfel vom Magazin gesehen, ich war schon ich weiß ich nich wie vielen Läden, bisher nix gefundn


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2008)

Ich hatte es im Laden kurz überflogen, machte keinen schlechten Eindruck


----------



## ugimen (17. März 2008)

ich hab die PCGHX erst-ausgabe schön nach hause bekommen,
schon 4mal komplett gelesen( nachtschicht vertreib usw.) und
nun ist mir aufgefallen das ich sogar in der erst-ausgabe verewigt
wurde.
erst beim 4ten mal lesen ist es mit auf gefallen,
auf der seite 101 ( PCGH Extreme: Das Forum )
auf dem abbild des Forums in der unterkatogerie "luftkühlung"
mein nick-name auftaucht.

Hiermit möchte ich mich beim PCGHX-team danken, das ihr meinen nick
unsterblich gemacht habt.

"stolz" und "müde" (von der nachtschicht)

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen,

UGIMEN


----------



## Oliver (18. März 2008)

Es freut mich, dass einigen das Heft gefällt.Sicherlich bin ich nicht mit allen Artikeln 100%ig zufrieden, aber auch wir müssen leider hin und wieder Abstriche haben. Der Tag hat leider nur 24 Stunden und das Heft muss irgendwann fertig sein. Kritik nehmen wir natürlich ernst und versuchen Missstände auszugleichen, was aber aus bereits genannter zeitknappheit nicht immer möglich ist.

Einige Sachen benötigen bei weitem mehr Zeit, als es nach außen hin den Anschein hat :/


----------



## Tommy_Lee (18. März 2008)

Ja das kenne ich, habe Artikel geschrieben vor 3 Jahren für aktuelle Onlinegames usw. alleine die Arbeiten die man macht, um Informationen vom Ersteller usw. zu bekommen usw. ziehen sich ordentlich in die Länge.

Danke für eure Arbeit und hoffe auf "Extrem" gute Berichte und Tests. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## Oliver (27. März 2008)

Neuer Thread für die zweite Ausgabe?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2008)

Auf jeden...


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

Ja bitte - und mein erstes "Feedback" mit in den neuen Thread nehmen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mir die PCGHX ja gerne kaufen. Nur ist das Heft bei mir in der Gegend gar nicht verfügbar. Egal wo ich hingehe (ohne meinen Drahtesel zu doll zu strapazieren).


----------



## Oliver (1. Mai 2008)

Du kannst dir das heft auch für 2 Euro versandkosten online bestellen unter: http://abo.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=orderform&m_id=11&c_id=11


----------

